# Do you have/ Have you?



## jinura

No entiendo bien la diferencia de uso de preguntas hechas con "Do you have...?" y Have you....?. Entiendo que Have no debería llevar partícula por ser un verbo especial, pero continuamente veo preguntas hechas con la partícula. 
Mi pregunta es: ¿Ambas opciones son correctas? y ¿Varían algo su significado?
Gracias


----------



## donbill

jinura said:


> No entiendo bien la diferencia de uso de preguntas hechas con "Do you have...?" y Have you....?. Entiendo que Have no debería llevar partícula por ser un verbo especial, pero continuamente veo preguntas hechas con la partícula.
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Ambas opciones son correctas? y ¿Varían algo su significado?
> Gracias



_"Do you have"_ se usa en preguntas si hay un complemento directo. (to have = tener, poseer)

Do you have time to help me?
Do you have a book that you could lend me?
Do you have difficulties understanding the professor?

"Have you" se usa normalmente como verbo auxiliar en preguntas. (have = verbo auxiliar; = haber + participio)

Have you finished the project for tomorrow?
Have you met my friend José?
Have you traveled in that region of the country?

Estoy seguro de que hay más usos, pero los dos que acabo de comentar son los más comunes.

Saludos


----------



## Noel Oderfla

El verbo to have tiene dos significados (tal vez haya otros más, ahora me vienen a la cabeza estos dos):

 1) Significa "tener" y es un verbo como cualquier otro y se utiliza igual que en Español. 
"I have a car", "I don't have a car", "Do you *have *a car?" (¿Tú *tienes *un auto?). (Afirmativo, negativo, interrogativo).

 2)- Se utiliza como el verbo auxiliar "haber" para los tiempos compuestos. 
"I _have seen _a car" (Yo _he visto _un auto), "I _haven't seen _a car", "_Have_ you _seen _a car?" (¿*Has visto* un auto?).


----------



## duvija

Creo que hay una diferencia entre AmEng y BrEng. (necesito confirmación).
Una prima vino de visita y es profesora de inglés, pero estudió inglés de Inglaterra. Fuimos a comer acá en Chicago y llamó al mozo/mesero y le dijo 'Have you water?'. Nosotros nos caímos de risa y el pobre hombre no entendió lo que ella quería.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

You will hear both at times used in a similar fashion.

Do you have any sugar I can borrow?
Have you any sugar I can borrow?

You will also hear, "Have you got any sugar I can borrow?'


----------



## Cuddy

Tengo entendido que con el verbo "to have" en especial, las 3 variantes son válidas: 
1) usar el verbo con auxiliar, como cualquier otro verbo
2) usar el verbo como auxiliar + participio "got" (traducción literal: haber obtenido, es decir, tener).
3) lo mismo que 2) pero con el "got" elidido. Así queda como en el inglés antiguo o como en otros idiomas, es decir, un verbo independiente que no necesita auxiliar para preguntar o negar.

En consecuencia:

  Do you have time?
  Have you got time?
  Have you time?

Serían las 3 gramaticalmente correctas. En qué contextos o lugares se considera a alguna más correcta que otra, no sé.


----------



## donbill

Cuddy said:


> Do you have time? *Very common in AmE.*
> Have you got time? *Common in AmE, maybe more so in BrE*
> Have you time? *Unusual, at least in my opinion, in AmE*
> 
> Serían las 3 gramaticalmente correctas. En qué contextos o lugares se considera a alguna más correcta que otra, no sé.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

I agree with donbill. It doesn't seem to work well with "time."  I also think "Have you . . . " is most likely to be heard followed by "any."


----------



## duvija

Necesitamos la opinión de un Brit...


----------



## Forero

Hay un uso más que es muy común: _have to_ = "tener que":

_Do I have to go?_ ¿Tengo que ir yo?

También es posible "Have I to go?", pero es muy raro en el inglés americano.

_Have you any ...?_
_Have you the time?_
etc. son bastante comunes.


----------



## James2000

Cuddy said:


> Have you time?



I'd agree with Donbill - this one is very unusual.


----------



## donbill

Forero said:


> _Have you any ...?_
> _Have you the time?_
> etc. son bastante comunes.



Forero, es obvio que andas con gente muy culta. Mis conocidos y yo no diríamos _Have you any_ o _Have you the time_ a menos que estuviéramos tratando de parecer mucho más refinados de lo que somos. 

Saludos


----------



## Mexico RV'er

I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one, donbill. I do not think of it as more refined or affected speech. For me it is simply a variation that is used on occasion and sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Forero, I cannot think of a single time I have heard anyone say, "Have I to go?" I really have trouble imagining it being said in Arkansas, of all places. Of course, you didn't say it was used there. I just noted that you listed Arkansas as where you are and made that assumption.


----------



## donbill

Mexico RV'er said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one, donbill. I do not think of it as more refined or affected speech. For me it is simply a variation that is used on occasion and sounds perfectly normal.



*Have you no fuller explanation than that for me*, RV'er? 

"Bubba" would never say it in conversation with his friends down at the crossroads store in rural South Carolina, and "Spike" would never say it in any decent pool hall in New Jersey. (I just can't imagine this exchange between "Spike" and his friend "Lefty": "Lefty, old chap, have you any chalk that I might use on my cue? I don't seem to be getting the traction I need for bank shots."

Saludos


----------



## sound shift

Donbill's "old chap" seems to hint at British English, but I can assure you all that "Have you no fuller explanation than that for me?" would very rarely be heard in this part of the UK. I personally would only ever use it for rhetorical effect; if I was deliberately trying to sound pompous or Victorian. Similarly, I tend to reserve "Have you any idea how long this took me?" and similar for situations in which I wish to make my annoyance plain.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

donbill said:


> *Have you no fuller explanation than that for me*, RV'er?
> 
> "Bubba" would never say it in conversation with his friends down at the crossroads store in rural South Carolina, and "Spike" would never say it in any decent pool hall in New Jersey. (I just can't imagine this exchange between "Spike" and his friend "Lefty": "Lefty, old chap, have you any chalk that I might use on my cue? I don't seem to be getting the traction I need for bank shots."
> 
> Saludos



You've given me my first really good laugh of the day! I can't argue with you on that one. I doubt if Bubba or Spike would ever use that expression; but then, Bubba and Spike have a language all their own. I also doubt we will find Bubba and Spike on this forum concerning themselves with the intricacies of grammar. I'm sorry I don't have a fuller explanation for you about the word order discussed here, but I do use it on occasion as do my friends who are fairly down-to-earth folks. Thanks for the chuckle . . .


----------



## donbill

Un servidor.


----------



## donbill

sound shift said:


> Donbill's "old chap" seems to hint at British English, but I can assure you all that "Have you no fuller explanation than that for me?" would very rarely be heard in this part of the UK. I personally would only ever use it for rhetorical effect; if I was deliberately trying to sound pompous or Victorian. Similarly, I tend to reserve "Have you any idea how long this took me?" and similar for situations in which I wish to make my annoyance plain.



Sound Shift, your post made me realize that I, too, might say _"Have you any idea how long this took me?"_ if I wanted to show annoyance or frustration. I think I'd be more likely to say, "Do you have even the slightest idea of how long....?". But as you know, when we think about how we'd say certain things, we're often off target.

I'm always amazed (and pleased) at how these discussions start with a simple question and turn into a fascinating topic that goes on and on.

Cheers!


----------



## jinura

Uff....no se si estoy más aclarada o menos; al menos me alegro que esta simple pregunta haya llevado a semejante debate, en el que por cierto, me pierdo a ratos jaja. En fin, *me quedo con la idea que ambos usos son gramaticalmente correctos*, salvo excepciones relativas a "variaciones de comprensión" según el país anglosajón en el que nos encontremos. Gracias a todos


----------



## donbill

jinura said:


> Uff....no se si estoy más aclarada o menos; al menos me alegro que esta simple pregunta haya llevado a semejante debate, en el que por cierto, me pierdo a ratos jaja. En fin, *me quedo con la idea que ambos usos son gramaticalmente correctos*, salvo excepciones relativas a "variaciones de comprensión" según el país anglosajón en el que nos encontremos. Gracias a todos



No des mucha importancia a lo sutil. Concéntrate en lo básico. Hilamos muy fino a veces.


----------



## acemi

OK, I'm not British, but in Australia we're fairly close: until recently our language use was much closer to the brits than to the americans.  
Yes, we use  'Have you [noun]?'  as an alternative to 'Do you have [noun]?'  ('tener')  

The "Have you [noun]?" form is not generally used in the lower socioeconomic groups.  Education and class have an impact, and certainly how close one is to one's English heritage - and it seems perhaps the region in England also impacts on use.


----------



## grahamcracker

duvija said:


> Creo que hay una diferencia entre AmEng y BrEng. (necesito confirmación).
> Una prima vino de visita y es profesora de inglés, pero estudió inglés de Inglaterra. Fuimos a comer acá en Chicago y llamó al mozo/mesero y le dijo 'Have you water?'. Nosotros nos caímos de risa y el pobre hombre no entendió lo que ella quería.


You are right in that it is probably used more in British English. "Have you water?" may be falling out of usage there. I cannot say. Most of knowledge of British English comes from movies which were either produced earlier or portray conversation of decades past.

Even though both forms are still used in the United States, it is getting rarer to hear forms like "Have you XXXX?" as opposed to "Do you have XXX?"


----------



## sound shift

En ningún momento de mi vida ha sido "Have you water?" la manera más corriente en Inglaterra de preguntar "¿Tiene agua?" Las viejas películas de que habla graham suelen estar ambientadas en los salones de la alta sociedad inglesa. La manera de hablar de esta gente distaba mucho de la manera empleada en ese entonces por más del 90% de los ingleses.


----------



## grahamcracker

sound shift said:


> En ningún momento de mi vida ha sido "Have you water?" la manera más corriente en Inglaterra de preguntar "¿Tiene agua?" Las viejas películas de que habla graham suelen estar ambientadas en los salones de la alta sociedad inglesa. La manera de hablar de esta gente distaba mucho de la manera empleada en ese entonces por más del 90% de los ingleses.


Oh, I figured that. Most of my British acquaintances in the USA (I once had a British girlfriend) adapted to American English vocabulary and sentence patterns. All of their British speech that remained was mostly just the accent.


----------



## maretto

> No entiendo bien la diferencia de uso de preguntas hechas con "Do you have...?" y Have you....?. Entiendo que Have no debería llevar partícula por ser un verbo especial, pero continuamente veo preguntas hechas con la partícula.
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Ambas opciones son correctas? y ¿Varían algo su significado?



Yo tenía la misma duda. Mi profesora me explicó esto: el verbo have tiene 2 formas de usarse
1. Como verbo auxiliar para formar el presente perfecto, pasado perfecto....y demás variantes
                        S+have (not)+past participle-----------------                           Have(aux)+S+past parciciple+...?
Ej: I have been living here since ever
     Have you been living here for a long time?
2. Como verbo normal, cuyo significado es tener. Por lo tanto para formar preguntas o negaciones necesitas un auxiliar (do o cualquier otro verbo modal). Hay una excepción, cuando a have se le añade la partícula got se comporta como verbo auxiliar (de los del anterior grupo, no necesita auxiliar) y sigue significando tener. 
                        S+have+.....--------------                                           S+Have+got+...
                        Aux+S+have+....?-----------                                   Have+S+got+....?
                        S+aux+not+have+.....                             ------------S+have+not+got+....

Ej:  I have a car-----------                                                             I have got a car
      Do you have a car?                                                   ---------Have you got a car?
      I don't have a car------------                                                     I haven't got a car

El usar el got o no es la clave, si no lo usas necesitas un auxiliar y si lo usas no porque pasaríamos al grupo 1: aux(have)+past participle(got)
Esto se utiliza indistintamente, significan lo mismo (TENER), sólo que uno se usa más en USA y el otro en UK

Yo antes esto lo hacía mal, cuando lo utilizaba como tener y se me olvidaba el got, no ponía auxiliar. Esto no es correcto. 
Espero haber ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## vertebrado

a mi me queda la duda de si *"HAVE YOU WATER?"* es correcto o no. 

(O si hay alguna persona nativa que pueda decir eso sin que los demas se partan de risa, como indicaba duvija; mas que nada para ponerme a salvo)


----------



## Mexico RV'er

vertebrado said:


> a mi me queda la duda de si *"HAVE YOU WATER?"* es correcto o no.
> 
> (O si hay alguna persona nativa que pueda decir eso sin que los demas se partan de risa, como indicaba duvija; mas que nada para ponerme a salvo)



I would recommend avoiding it. It doesn't sound natural, and you would be better to concentrate on more common ways of expressing yourself.


----------



## grahamcracker

vertebrado said:


> a mi me queda la duda de si *"HAVE YOU WATER?"* es correcto o no.
> 
> (O si hay alguna persona nativa que pueda decir eso sin que los demas se partan de risa, como indicaba duvija; mas que nada para ponerme a salvo)


It is correct but no one speaks that way. In years past (centuries), the verb "have" preceded the pronoun more often than not. But the use of auxiliary words is the normal way now.


----------



## maretto

> a mi me queda la duda de si *"HAVE YOU WATER?"* es correcto o no.


Según todos los profesores que he tenido (2 británicos y 3 españoles) no es gramaticalmente correcto (vamos, que si,lo pones en un examen te lo tachan). Ahora bien, no sé si se utilizará en algún sitio.
Por cierto, para duvija por lo del camarero que no entendía, a lo mejor pudo entender "Have you watered?" -->¿Has regado (las plantas)?


----------



## luo.mai

My abuela dice "Have you any…?"  Yo, jamás.

"Have you water?" suena rarísimo, y no se dice por ningún sitio que yo sepa. "Have you got…?" sí se dice, especialmente en el inglés británico pero también en el americano. Y lo más común entre nosotros americanos es "Do you have…?"


----------

